# Mama might have moved kittens - how to get them back?



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

OUr barn cat had fur kittens first weekend in September. When they were about four - five weeks old she moved them into our washroom. Four weeks later the washroom is a mess - kitten pee and poop everywhere. THe washroom doesn't have a back door, only a front door which leads into our yard whith five resident BC's. Mom came and went through the window, but the kittens never figured out how. So yesterday morning, we caught momma and the kittens and moved them into the big barn. Where she raised the previous kittens. Yesterday afternoon I took food to the barn, saw the three of the kittens, the ones that are less timid. THis morning early took food again, no sign of the kittens. I called, they know my voice, no sighn of them. Now i"m worried sick. I'm hoping mom moved them and that they didn't come to harm. I would never forgive myself if something happened to them. 
How do I figure out if she's moved them, where they had gone, or are they just hiding? And what is mom\ kittens scared of? The three older siblings who also come and eat in the barn? One of them is suspected to also have kittens about two weeks younger than her mothers'. We have not seen hide nor hair of them, Beauty was pregnant, then she wasn't. Hoping the kittens are alive. 
And how can I encourage Sox to bring the kittens back? Even if it means taking them to live in my washroom again. I'll make a plan to help the kittens get in and out of the windows. I just need to know they're safe.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd move them too if litter boxes were not put down every few feet in the laundry room for those babies!! They are almost 3 months old now, plenty big enough to follow momma anywhere she is going and she is probably teaching them how to be big cats. There is little you can do except keep a watch out for them. You can't undo moving them to the barn. If they spent the second month in your laundry room I'm surprised they are not socialized to you. I presume you interacted with them regularly??


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Marcia, Thank you. Them growing up and wanting to explore is one of the reasons we moved them. If anyone forgot the door open for a second one would be out, exploring. But I"m so scared my dogs will hurt them. Went looking over lunch, and found the little monsters. Mom had taken them back to their birth den under a huge old fallen tree. Little Nugget was lounging on the tree stump looking for all the world like a little big cat. At first I thought it was mom, but when I approached she wanted to bolt and I realized It was a kitten. Mom was nearby, the moment I spoke to her kitten she came up rubbing against my legs begging more food despite the fact she's been fed today. 
The kittens are accustomed to me, but two especially still run from me. The two little black ones are really timid. The Black and white one I called Livingston, he is a little explorer. And Siam is the Siamese lookalike. A lazy little bum who loves naps above all else. 
I thought about taming them fully, or at least trying to, considering mom swats at you if you try and touch them and finding homes, but our local shelter is already overrun with kittens and I don't want to steal homes from those kittens. These ones have a home, albeit a barn, but they get regular food, milk when available, it's not the worst life. 
For now I think I"ll keep the washroom windows closed, it's nice wheather out so no rewason they can't live out for a while. If bad weather comes, WE'll negotiate about the washroom. Maybe a litter box filled with sand will be used. They used the newspapers we put down, and the blankets and the boxes, everything.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So are you telling us that for 4 weeks you never cleaned up after these poor kittens and just let them exist in the pee and poop that was 'everywhere'?

Do you plan on getting any of these females spayed, or are you content for them to just keep popping out kittens? Seems a shame for the poor cats, it's no kind of life for them. Plus, as you yourself point out there is an overpopulation of kittens as it is.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Heather, the first week or so they pooped on the plastics and nside a box that was there. We cleaned up daily. Just the last week it started winning me, the place started to smell. We are looking into having mom sterilized, as soon as we can afford to do so. There is no rescue orginization willing to help, the shelter folks help you get a discount, but it's still a lot of money. And unfortunately money is tight right now.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Just FYI, you might know this already, but just in case. Momma cat can get pregnant again while still nursing a litter of kittens, so with the kittens 3 months she could already be pregnant again. The kittens themselves can get pregnant as early as 4 months. As you said the shelters are full already, no need to add more. I know it costs money, but personally I think that is just part of the responsibility. I'm not sure where you're at, but hopefully people have suggestions for cheap ways to get them all spayed and neutered. 

I'm glad you found them and that they're all healthy.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Zuma is on the money. Momma is most likely pregnant again already, and the long your wait to start getting the kittens caught and s/n the more kittens you're going to have to deal with.

Can you see if there's a TNR (Trap/Neuter/Return) group in your area that might be willing to help out?


----------

